# ISIS burns 45 people alive



## QuickSilver (Feb 17, 2015)

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-31502863


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 18, 2015)

We need to get in there with a coalition of the willing as we have do more than just tamp down this menace that is mestasizing before our very eyes...


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 18, 2015)

Sadly......  I beginning to agree..   How long did everyone sit back and watch Hitler?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Too long...


----------



## Pappy (Feb 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Sadly......  I beginning to agree..   How long did everyone sit back and watch Hitler?



I just said the same thing to my wife last night, QS. The enemy is infiltrating slowly but surely in many parts of the world. Just like the Nazis, all over again.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 18, 2015)

They MUST be stopped!!


----------



## Sabrina (Feb 18, 2015)

Everyone should think that he is a "Global Citizen", what if we all put our synergies and try to eliminate this. My heart cries reading this. I even read yesterday that they caught a suicide bomber. He is a teenager and so cute.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 18, 2015)

The problem is that it's the Middle East.... It's so complicated there..  The culture and mindset are NOT Western.. and I fear that the moment the West gets into the frey, the whole picture will change to be US against Islam..  That is what ISIS wants and because of the Shiite/Sunni factors involved.. it's not a far fetched concept that they will ALL band against us.   I imagine there are wrinkles to this whole deal that we have not been made aware of.    STILL.... I don't think we can sit by and let this continue to happen..   I simply don't know what would be best..


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> The problem is that it's the Middle East.... It's so complicated there..  The culture and mindset are NOT Western.. and I fear that the moment the West gets into the frey, the whole picture will change to be US against Islam..  That is what ISIS wants and because of the Shiite/Sunni factors involved.. it's not a far fetched concept that they will ALL band against us.   I imagine there are wrinkles to this whole deal that we have not been made aware of.    STILL.... I don't think we can sit by and let this continue to happen..   I simply don't know what would be best..



It's tough to figure out the best thing to do.  Damned if we do, damned if we don't.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 18, 2015)

These terrorists are like an infection. They are spreading and/or won't die. For what ever reason they are attracting interlopers/lone wolves which keeps them in the headlines and gives their mindset free publicity. Regardless of what the pc crowd wants to others to say they are radical Islamic terrorists that must be eliminated. The scale on which they are terrorizing is at a fever pitch right now. Technology and frenzied recruits/members are rapidly catching up to the German SS during World War II. And unlike Germany during World War II their terror isn't confined to one continent.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 18, 2015)

The very fact that they are terrorists makes them a formidable enemy.  Their fighters so believe in their cause as to be willing, even eager to martyr themselves.  One bomb carrier can take out dozen of the unsuspecting.  They do not wear a uniform or march in to engage we "infidels".  They can stand next to you in a crowd.  This ragtag "army" is like none any of our countries have had to engage in the past. They must be stopped, but how?


----------



## Pappy (Feb 18, 2015)

I saw this the other day and can't find it, darn it. It was a young girl, 7 or 8 years old, inside a circle of women, dressed in burkas.

This young lady had a long knife, made of wood, and a stuffed pony. As the women started to chant, the girl went through the motions of cutting off the ponies head. As she was doing this, one of the women threw a pail of red colored something into the ring to represent blood. This went on for about one minute. I just couldn't believe they were promoting this to a young child.

This is what we are up against people.


----------



## Davey Jones (Feb 18, 2015)

Im all for going in there to wipe them out *BUT *I don't want to see any American body bags coming home.
If we use the BIG bombs to wipe them out along with the civilians then so be it.
DO IT !!!!!


----------



## chic (Feb 19, 2015)

The surest way for evil to triumph is for good men to do nothing. I really think at this point, action is called for on the part of the U.S. and her allies. Our presence in Syria may be a first step in deterring further acts of such unspeakable barbarity on the part of ISIS.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 19, 2015)

I had so hoped we had lost our last American/Ally life in the ME...   BUT.. this cancer needs to be rooted out and destroyed..  I really don't see any alternative at this point.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2015)

I almost feel desperation in the quest to stop these monstrous people....I've got to the point where..and I do apologise to all on here, but I can't bear it anymore. I saw the title of this thread and wanted to stick my fingers in my ears and scream..nnnnnnoooooo _more_...not no more reporting of it, but rather when the hell is someone going to stop this once and for all, so we don't have to read about it and feel the pain for those suffering at the hands of these lunatics ..I have to tell you and I'm being honest here.. I'm beginning to almost take this personally, I get a pain in my chest when I read more in the media every day of these atrocities... how much more can we stand of watching and hearing what is happening  without serious intervention....it has to stop , and it has to stop NOW!!!!!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Are the Brits ready to send thousands of troops to stop this scourge?  Americans seem to be in recent polls...


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2015)

Certainly we Brits are as desperate as any right minded people to put a stop to this..remember we've had Brits slaughtered by these people too.. it's not the ordinary person that's being reticent it's politicians.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Yes, for once the people are pushing the pols to act more forcefully...


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 19, 2015)

I watched The Imitation Game recently.
I was struck by the dilemma that occurred when in 1943, the Enigma Machine's coding key was discovered but this fact had to be kept secret from everyone lest the Germans realise what had happened and change the machine. 

Even though to use it frequently would save lives, it could not be done. The object was not to save lives, but to win the war.
This is how it has to be with ISIS. They are inviting retaliation but restraint and intelligence may be what is needed to defeat them in the long run.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 19, 2015)

One theory is that ISIS is hoping for a Western response that will consolidate Muslim countries and side with ISIS, but it may have backfired as it seems more Arab countries are siding with the West...


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 19, 2015)

The real solution to the problem is 7-11.    Have 7-11 open up tens of thousands of stores in the middle east.   Then get all the terrorist jobs working at the 7-11 stores.

For once I agree with John Kerry and our state department.  They have come up with the solution.

Gene


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 19, 2015)

[h=1][/h]This speech was made yesterday...

President Obama on Countering Violent Extremism 

18 February 2015 
THE WHITE HOUSE 
Office of the Press Secretary 
Washington, D.C. 
February 18, 2015 
CLOSING REMARKS BY THE PRESIDENT 
AT SUMMIT ON COUNTERING VIOLENT EXTREMISM 
South Court Auditorium 
4:20 P.M. EST 


Read more:http://iipdigital.usembassy.gov/st/english/texttrans/2015/02/20150218313666.html#ixzz3SCWqlb7t

Excerpt: 

"For more than 238 years, the United States of America has not just endured, but we have thrived and surmounted challenges that might have broken a lesser nation. After a terrible civil war, we repaired our union. We weathered a Great Depression, became the world’s most dynamic economy. We fought fascism, liberated Europe. We faced down communism -- and won. American communities have been destroyed by earthquakes and tornadoes and fires and floods -- and each time we rebuild. 

The bombing that killed 168 people could not break Oklahoma City. On 9/11, terrorists tried to bring us to our knees; today a new tower soars above New York City, and America continues to lead throughout the world. After Americans were killed at Fort Hood and the Boston Marathon, it didn’t divide us; we came together as one American family. 

In the face of horrific acts of violence -- at a Sikh temple near Milwaukee, or at a Jewish community center outside Kansas City -- we reaffirmed our commitment to pluralism and to freedom, repulsed by the notion that anyone should ever be targeted because of who they are, or what they look like, or how they worship. 

Most recently, with the brutal murders in Chapel Hill of three young Muslim Americans, many Muslim Americans are worried and afraid. And I want to be as clear as I can be: As Americans, all faiths and backgrounds, we stand with you in your grief and we offer our love and we offer our support. 

My point is this: As Americans, we are strong and we are resilient. And when tragedy strikes, when we take a hit, we pull together, and we draw on what’s best in our character -- our optimism, our commitment to each other, our commitment to our values, our respect for one another. We stand up, and we rebuild, and we recover, and we emerge stronger than before. That’s who we are." 

(Applause.) 

.................. 

"But we are here today because of a very specific challenge -- and that’s countering violent extremism, something that is not just a matter of military affairs. By “violent extremism,” we don’t just mean the terrorists who are killing innocent people. We also mean the ideologies, the infrastructure of extremists --the propagandists, the recruiters, the funders who radicalize and recruit or incite people to violence. 

We all know there is no one profile of a violent extremist or terrorist, so there’s no way to predict who will become radicalized. Around the world, and here in the United States, inexcusable acts of violence have been committed against people of different faiths, by people of different faiths -- which is, of course, a betrayal of all our faiths. It’s not unique to one group, or to one geography, or one period of time. 

But we are here at this summit because of the urgent threat from groups like al Qaeda and ISIL. And this week we are focused on prevention -- preventing these groups from radicalizing, recruiting or inspiring others to violence in the first place. I’ve called upon governments to come to the United Nations this fall with concrete steps that we can take together. And today, what I want to do is suggest several areas where I believe we can concentrate our efforts. 


Read more:http://iipdigital.usembassy.gov/st/english/texttrans/2015/02/20150218313666.html#ixzz3SCXT8SeA


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 19, 2015)

This is the best paragraph IMO.   The Right likes to criticize the President for not calling them Islamic Extremists... To do so would legitimize their claim.   Keep in mind.. there ARE Islamic extremists... who are NOT Terrorists and do NOT practice the methods of ISIS, but exist peacefully in their own groups.  Do we want to include them in this?  Or perhaps have them become terrorists?   I think semantics and wording is VERY important here.  



> Al Qaeda and ISIL and groups like it are desperate for legitimacy. They try to portray themselves as religious leaders -- holy warriors in defense of Islam. That’s why ISIL presumes to declare itself the “Islamic State.” And they propagate the notion that America -- and the West, generally -- is at war with Islam. That’s how they recruit. That’s how they try to radicalize young people. We must never accept the premise that they put forward, because it is a lie. Nor should we grant these terrorists the religious legitimacy that they seek. They are not religious leaders -- they’re terrorists. (Applause.) And we are not at war with Islam. We are at war with people who have perverted Islam. (Applause.)



Read more: http://iipdigital.usembassy.gov/st/english/texttrans/2015/02/20150218313666.html#ixzz3SCg7BCRr


----------

